# Fall From Grace.



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, to start out with, this is the fist time I've written a story about stuff in 40k, so go easy on me. I also would like to give some back round on the chapter this story is about. The Pyre is a marine chapter that went traitor during the 14th Black Crusade, but there is not info on why they went renegade, who they are or what they do. All I know about them is that they wear orange armour with black trim, and from their name, they sound like pyromaniacs. In Epic 40k, I played the Pyre as a smaller,more elite bunker busting assault chapter. They used many vindicators and almost always had at least one reaver titian. I've just started playing 40k and I'm making the Pyre to be the same as in Epic. 
Well, enough of listening to my BS, here is the story.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_"I remember the day the Emperor turned his back on me. I remember the day the Emperor betrayed us."
Hann Firkun, Chaos Lord of the Pyre, former chapter master._​
The warp had been getting more turbulent lately. As it always spits something does before Eye of Terror spits something out. The planets around the Eye of Terror were always on high alert, but now they were even more on edge. This was most evident of Cadia. The High Lords of Terra had said for all of the 'gateway' planets to prepare for an attack. Sure enough it came. Abaddon, led forth an army the size of which has never been seen before. In the following years, the war would escalate to a size rivaled only by the Horus Hersey. Cadia was overrun and the forces of Chaos pushed deep into the Imperium. One of the many chapters deployed during this turbulent was the Pyre. They were sent to hold and take-back the world of Ithaca. The planet was ninety percent controlled by the Steel Brethren. The Pyre had just come from Hyclon, and were in desperate need of supplies, but they didn't argue with the commands of the High Lords. So the under supplied chapter made ready for war.

Upon the main gun deck of the Apocalypse class ship the Devourer, the entire Pyre chapter was assembled to lay to rest the casualties of Hyclon. The dead were placed in a sarcophagus, in full ceremonial armour. Hands upon their helmet, which rested on their stomachs. While their gun and close combat weapons were laid in an 'X' on the marines chest. Each of the one hundred and thirty one dead were loaded into a massive metal container. This container was loaded into the nova cannon, then fired at the solar systems sun. All of this was a ceremony. Done after every campaign the Pyre participated in. It mattered not how many or few men died. The Pyre always had been strict and cerimonial. Death was it's own celebration in a way. 

The Pyre had always been scrutinized by the Inquisition on their idea's surrounding death, and 'afterlife'. They would have been all killed for their beliefs if it wasn't for their abilities to keep this area a well kept secret. Most of the Inquisitors that looked into the Pyre were found dead on a battlefield the Pyre was also on, or they simply disappeared. When you die, your soul exits your body and dissipates in the warp. However, the Pyre believe that the soul stays with the body until there is no body and when placed in the right area, (a place that the Pyre call the Reconciliation Room), your soul will reconcile with all the beings that you killed. It is at this time when you see how many innocents you killed you are judged at this time to see if you will be reunited with the Emperor, or feed the dark gods. Once you finish, which supposedly takes fifteen days, you soul is ready to leave you body. It is at this time that you soul is in a sort of dormant stage, waiting to arrive at your final resting place.

After the ceremony was over, the Pyre battlegroup drove into the war for the week long trip to Ithaca. During this time the marines prayed extensively, preparing for what could be their last battle. They also went through mock battles, practicing their intricate battle maneuvers. Also during this time, the chapters captains, librarians, and the chapter masher, Hann, planned their landing on Ithaca. Captians relayed orders to sergeants, who informed their men. Bursting out of the warp, the ships moved in close to the planet before their hanger doors opened and thunderhawks poured out. While heading to the surface, Chaplian Varness said prayers, and war rights to the men. When the thunderhawks mouths opened, the hell began.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Any and all help would be appreciated. I'll be posting more in the upcoming days!


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm posting this so It's easier to know who the main people/ships are.
_________________________________________________________________________
*Chapter Master-* Hann Firkun
*1st Captian-*Riinus (Captian of the battle barge Nex Parvulus)
*2nd-*Misdow (Captian of the battle barge Incendia)
*3rd-*Vega
*4th-*Amadeus
*5th-*Churgon
*6th-*Teloh
*7th-*Urgo
*8th-*Hakor
*9th-*Daunte
*10th-*Julio
*Chaplain*-Varness
*Cheif Librain-*Hoddl 
Admril Yuko (2nd in charge of Devourer)
Navagator Fytu
Lt. Commander (Captian of the cobra destroyer Firefly)

*SHIPS*
__________________________________________________________________________
*Battle Barge-* Nex Parvulus
*Battle Barge*- Incendia
*Cobra Destroyer-* Firefly
*Apocalypse Class Battleship-* Devourer


----------

